# Mature student, kids involved, part time job



## Vicky11 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,
where should I start...how did you manage part time work,study and raising kids??

I am planning go back to school in my 30 plus and want bit of advice on the financial support when returning to school and needing my kids to be in kindy FT/PT. 

I will be on permanent visa and hope to get loan on studies,but need to fiddle the kindergarten for about 3 years, PT job and study. Studies takes normally only couple of hours per day,2-3 days per week. 

What can I claim as student?? I know some schools having their own kindy with cheaper prices on campus, but it may not always be the case.
How can I calculate before that we will be able to afford it (childcare mostly), before I apply for any course?? 
Vicky


----------

